# taskbar mit OSX-feeling

## derbrain

ich stöber schon seit einiger zeit nach einer taskbar im osx-stil, aber ich finde nichts passendes. am wichtigsten scheint überall der parabol-zoom zu sein, aber der ist mir ziemlich egal. das hat mir bis jetzt nur probleme bereitet, weil sie nur pseudo transparenz benutzen.

außerdem sind es alles nur starter-bars. mir ginge es eher um eine starter- und taskbar in einem, eben wie bei osx. unter xfce gibts eine iconbar, die nur als taskbar funktioniert und noch dazu extrem langsam ist (bei mir zumindest). ich habs mit bbdock probiert (als wm verwende ich fluxbox), aber da funktioniert nur das starten. außerdem ist die konfiguration recht umständlich. kann jemand noch was anderes in der art empfehlen?

----------

## Fugee47

hast du dir schonmal superkaramba angeschaut ?? Entsprechende "plugins" findest du auf www.kde-look.org

----------

## Pegasus87

Auf http://www.lynucs.org/ findest du Screenshots von verschiedenen Oberflächen. Es steht auch immer bei, welche Programme genutzt werden, such dir eine schöne Taskbar aus   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

sehr empfehlenswert:

KSmoothDock und KoolDock.

ChrisM

----------

## Lenz

Vielleicht ist kxdocker sowas, was du suchst.

----------

## derbrain

leider hab ich die alle schon ausprobiert:

kooldock scheint zwar zu laufen, ist aber nirgends sichtbar.

ksmoothdock hat probleme mit dem zoomen, wenn die icons wieder kleiner werden entsteht eine art "spur", außerdem ist der hintergrund hässlich schwarz.

kxdocker ist zur hälfte UNTER dem bildschirmrand und benutzt eben diese hässliche pseudotransparenz. außerdem kann es sich nicht entscheiden, ob es mit oder ohne fensterdekoration erscheinen soll.

gibts diese probleme nur in fluxbox? wie gesagt ist mir das zoomen eher unwichtig, wichtiger ist mir eine taskbar-funktion mit gruppierten fenstern.

----------

## hoschi

probier mal skippy (in portage) bzw. skippy-xd (nicht in portage  :Rolling Eyes:  )

leider kümmert sich um beide der developer nicht mehr wirklich, und zumindest skippy kann mit fenstern im fordergrund gar nichts anfangen (was ich doof finde)

----------

## derbrain

schaut interessant aus, ist aber auch nicht wirklich das was ich gesucht habe...

bbdock finde ich an sich nicht schlecht, hat aber ein paar bugs und ist nicht ganz "vollständig". vielleicht kann man da draus noch was machen. fluxbox soll ja so  was von erweiterbar sein... (ich wüsste da noch ein paar sachen mehr)

leider habe ich keine ahnung, wie man mit window managern kommuniziert, und auch in c++ nur grundkenntnisse.

----------

## manuels

btw: in welchem gentoo-package ist denn bbdock?

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## derbrain

in gar keinem  :Wink:  muss man selbst compilieren.

http://bbdock.nethence.com/

----------

## moped-tobias

Hi

```

*  x11-misc/engage [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 0 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.enlightenment.org/

      Description: nice bar thingy

      License:     BSD

```

http://www.enlightenment.org/Applications/Engage/

----------

## derbrain

engage hab ich schon ausprobiert, animation funktioniert recht gut, aber mit dem rest bin ich nicht zufrieden. es benutzt pseudotransparenz, es ist schwer zu konfigurieren und die icons ändern sich wenn eine anwendung gestartet ist...

----------

## hoschi

 *derbrain wrote:*   

> engage hab ich schon ausprobiert, animation funktioniert recht gut, aber mit dem rest bin ich nicht zufrieden. es benutzt pseudotransparenz, es ist schwer zu konfigurieren und die icons ändern sich wenn eine anwendung gestartet ist...

 

Du hast die Icons nicht richtig abgelegt, engage hält Icons für starbare und gestartete Anwendungen vor. Ach ja, engage mit OpenGL-Parameter starten, deine CPU wird dich dafür küssen.

----------

## derbrain

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Du hast die Icons nicht richtig abgelegt, engage hält Icons für starbare und gestartete Anwendungen vor. Ach ja, engage mit OpenGL-Parameter starten, deine CPU wird dich dafür küssen.

 

Hmm, um die Icons werd ich mich vielleicht noch kümmern (Pseudo-Transparenz nervt trotzdem...). Wie man die Klicks konfiguriert hab ich auch noch nicht so ganz verstanden, da muss ich mich mal näher mit befassen.

Meine CPU würde mich zwar vielleicht küssen, meinem X gefällt der OpenGL-Parameter aber gar nicht, das stürzt nämlich augenblicklich ab...

----------

## hoschi

Engage wickelt die Transparenz komplett anders im Rahmen von Enlightenment17 (inzwischen etwas zwischen Desktop und Windowmanager) ab, der Ausdruck Pseudotransparenz wird dem nicht ganz gerecht. Engage gehört einfach nicht zu Gnome.

----------

## derbrain

ich hab ja gesagt dass ich fluxbox verwende  :Wink:  und engage lässt sich glaub ich auch nur unter e17 halbwegs vernünftig konfigurieren... wenn man mal aus versehen einen rechtsklick macht (weil mit linksklick das fenster nicht in den vordergrund kommt), dann kommt ein popup-menü, das HINTER engage steht. dann muss man irgendwo neben der leiste klicken, dann taucht es dort auf. und dann muss man versuchen die buttons zu treffen, die kommen irgendwie mit einem normalen mauszeiger nicht zurecht... also gehört engage anscheinent wirklich NUR zu e17...

----------

